# Rogue hazelnut brown ale



## 2much2spend (22/5/13)

Very nice, hazelnut aroma is AWSOME. Enjoying now at the great northen.

Reminds me of a well attuinated janetts brown.


----------



## lukiferj (22/5/13)

Haven't tried this one yet but I have seen it around a few times. Will have to give it a go.

:icon_offtopic: Google fu brings up some nice looking clone recipes.


----------



## winkle (22/5/13)

One of my favs. Appears on tap at the Scratch every so often (so I guess Tipplers/Archive would get it sometimes too).


----------



## lukiferj (22/5/13)

Mmmmmm. Nutella beer.


----------



## Goldenchild (22/5/13)

Brewed a clone late last year and added the hazlenut liquor essence. 1 bottle in 23 litres was a bit too much in the keg but bottles turned out alright with tasting only just last week.
Next batch i will either do the same and age a month or 2 more or add 2/3 bottle essence.


----------



## lukiferj (22/5/13)

What was your recipe goldenchild?


----------



## Goldenchild (22/5/13)

*hazlenut brown * (American Brown Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 21.1 (EBC): 41.6
Bitterness (IBU): 32.7 (Average)

66.3% Pale Malt
12.2% Munich I
9.68% Crystal 60
4.48% Brown Malt
2.68% Crystal 10
2.68% Crystal 120
1.98% Chocolate

1.2 g/L Perle (9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Saaz (3.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18c with Pacman yeast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## lukiferj (23/5/13)

Cheers goldenchild


----------



## 2much2spend (25/5/13)

Awsome can't wait. Is there a sub for Perle?


----------



## Goldenchild (25/5/13)

2much2spend said:


> Awsome can't wait. Is there a sub for Perle?



Being a 60min addition it should only impart bitterness to the beer.

But if you want to stick to recipe try 
Chinook/Northern Brewer(U.S)

Bookmark these charts they come in handy when cloning recipes without certain hops


http://byo.com/resources/hops?style=2


http://www.brew365.com/hop_substitution_chart.php


----------



## 2much2spend (30/5/13)

What would give it the hazelnut aroma? 
The brown malt?


----------



## lukiferj (30/5/13)

2much2spend said:


> What would give it the hazelnut aroma?
> The brown malt?





goldenchild said:


> Brewed a clone late last year and added the hazlenut liquor essence. 1 bottle in 23 litres was a bit too much in the keg but bottles turned out alright with tasting only just last week.
> Next batch i will either do the same and age a month or 2 more or add 2/3 bottle essence.


----------



## Samuel Adams (28/6/13)

goldenchild said:


> Brewed a clone late last year and added the hazlenut liquor essence. 1 bottle in 23 litres was a bit too much in the keg but bottles turned out alright with tasting only just last week.
> Next batch i will either do the same and age a month or 2 more or add 2/3 bottle essence.


How big was the essence bottle goldenchild ?


----------



## lafabrica (29/6/13)

I did a Hazelnut brown with fresh hazelnuts - 500g in the boil and 500g in secondary for two weeks (23L batch). Gave really nice nutella like flavours without that essence like sweetness from the Rogue brown. Oils from the nuts do affect head retention though.


----------



## Goldenchild (29/6/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> How big was the essence bottle goldenchild ?


Not sure mate typical liqueur essence size. 50ml?? If you really want to know I can try and check next time I am at the brew shop.


----------



## Judanero (29/6/13)

goldenchild said:


> add 2/3 bottle essence.


^ good advice. 

I did a mugwort porter recently (~23L) and a whole bottle pretty much over powered everything.


----------



## 2much2spend (28/12/13)

Did a clone with the spirit essence one keg with 15ml another keg with 25ml. The 25 ml has lasted the longest to keep its aroma. But I think I'll try to find a Hazelnut extract cause the beer come out dry so a touch of sweet (I think) would have been better.


----------

